# 2011 vibration issue



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

I have a recently aqquired 2011 Rogue SV AWD. Nice car. I like it a lot. Like all cars it has some idiosyncracies.
The one that really bugs me is vibration at just off-idle speeds. As I drive betwen about 30 and 40 mph, i get a fairly strong buzzing vibration in the steering wheel and
the seat. The vibration backs off a lot as the car warms up.
The car does have 95000 miles.Other than that, this baby is smooth as silk. Really interesting acceleration characteristics. Not unlike a snowmobile, actually.
This makes me think of several questions...

-Is this simply normal behavior for a cvt?
-Could it be engine vibration vs. tranny vibration?
-Has anyone had this and solved it?
-Are there mechanical scenarios which could cause this? ie: low tran fluid or worn out tran fluid?
-Is this a cold weather thing? Dissapearing in warm weather? I just got this car. 30s in the morning, these days. Dropping every day here in Crapstone, WI

Looking at the engine vs. tran thing, I have added Techron to the gas a couple times to clean up the fuel inj system. Plugs are due to be changed soon (100k), so I may just put NGK Iridiums in right away to rule that out.
My ecu reader shows normal values & ranges on all things, as well.
Since the vibes are confined to a specific throttle and speed range, I'm thinking it's a tran issue. Software, maybe.

Thoughts? Experiences? Solutions? Lay it on me!

I am a serious gear head & techie, so,
"go to the dealer" would be an uninteresting response --unless there is a secret TSB about this never before revealed.


----------



## jltreadwell (Jan 28, 2016)

I'm sorry no one replied, I'm having the same issue.


----------



## INX2C (May 31, 2003)

No problem 

It may be inherent in some CVT trannys. This *interesting post* suggests it is common, and hit & miss. 
Look at post #11, pertaining to a Nissan Recall. 

I never found any such recall for Rogues. Then again, I think post 11 refers to Altimas.
My Daughter has a 2010 Altima & the driveline -- apart from the AWD -- is very similar to the Rogue. She has very little of the low-RPM vibration.

Or....
We may be barking up the wrong tree. 
Depending on accessory configuration, low RPM rumble/vibration can also be caused by serpentine belt/tensioner/idler issues. I have not investigated that, yet. Visually, everything looked fine. Smooth at idle, with hood up, too.

Or live with it. Not a big deal & I'm busy. We shall see...


----------



## callilee3 (Feb 2, 2016)

I had just purchased my 2013 Rogue SL, AWD. Within one week, Early one morning it was probably 30 degrees and upon accelerating this front-end vibration was intense. I did cease after warming. Pretty quickly - as I increased acceleration. Was wondering if it was the cold - haven't experienced it since. Tried to do some reading about vibration and some had spoken on tires (I have brand new all-season).


----------

